
Compiler devnotes: Machine specs - Sir_Cmpwn
https://drewdevault.com/2017/02/22/cozy-devnotes-machine-specs.html
======
mhkool
Since adding new targets architectures and ports should be straightforward,
are you going to support the not yet existing but very promising Mill CPU ?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
I'll be writing a few specs to validate my design, but spending most of my
time on other parts of the toolchain. Adding new targets is straightforward to
make it easier for anyone to write an architecture, so I don't feel the need
to personally write a whole bunch of them unless I'm bored some weekend.

Edit:

>Mill uses two program counters, and every wide instruction is split into two
parts. One of the program counters counts backward. So, the code of every
linear instruction block is executed from its middle to outside by two almost
independent decoders.

Oh dear lord.

